

Rumour: iPhone Native Development on Windows Visual Studio - mootymoots
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/26/microsofts-steve-ballmer-to-present-during-wwdc-2010-keynote/

======
heresy
If true, Microsoft has truly become an entity I don't understand.

What's the upside in such an arrangement for them? At one stroke, they'd
substantially increasing the reach and strength of a rival platform at a time
they're struggling to maintain relevance.

Because of section 3.3.1, the language would have to be C or C++, I don't
think Microsoft would be shipping an Objective-C compiler.

This doesn't fit with Microsoft's strategy of moving as much as possible to
managed code.

Unless...Is it even possible that Apple and Microsoft co-operated or will co-
operate to make Objective-C a managed language due to Microsoft's experience
with the CLR?

Seems far fetched, but then, so was Apple switching to x86 the first time the
rumours did the rounds.

A lot of ifs and speculation. I'll believe it when Ballmer walks onto the WWDC
stage.

------
mootymoots
If this happens it'll be a massive shift for Apple. It ultimately means less
Macs will be purchased for development purposes, whereas right now, that HAS
to happen.

It does make sense though... more developers = more apps = more revenue.

Who knows.. maybe they'll also have OS X app development in there too :-P

~~~
waterlesscloud
It would indeed mean more iphone/ipad developers, which ultimately means more
of those devices sold, which is their current focus by all accounts. The
increase would almost certainly outweigh the minimal drop in Macs sold...

It almost makes sense, as all good rumors almost do.

~~~
abrudtkuhl
Agreed... There are millions of .NET developers that would love to create
applications in that ecosystem. Count me as one of them.

------
abrudtkuhl
It's about time the best IDE on the market can produce the best apps on the
market.

